# How can u tell if a giant?



## Brittany (Mar 28, 2015)

I just recently got my tegu he's 24" long. Trying to find out what kind of tegu he is I was told he was a black and white argentine but he has a lot of white on his head and what're wanted to see what you guys think he is and how do u tell.


----------



## ballpythoncrazy (Apr 2, 2015)

He looks like a regular B&W argentine to me


----------

